
In Rwanda, a young woman activist challenges longtime leader - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/africa/in-rwanda-a-young-woman-activist-challenges-longtime-leader/2017/06/10/e061b96e-4dc3-11e7-987c-42ab5745db2e_story.html?utm_term=.24bbdf234608
======
JPLeRouzic
I wish her the best success, however I would not say that only the Kagame
regime (which in some aspects is awesome and others terrible) is to be feared
in the region. Most Western countries and China want to have their say in the
politics of CAR/CDR/Burundi and they do not hesitate to use dirty tricks.

------
meric
Kagame looks like a solid leader.

